# ET200Sp Spannungsabfall an Eingangskarte?



## xj900mb (11 Januar 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe an einer Maschine eine ET200Sp als dezentrale Peripherie.
Spannungsversorgung über einen 10A-Trafo (Siemens PS207) -> 15m flexibles Kabel durch Energieketten-> Et200Sp
Aufbau: 3 DI8 Karten (die erste mit einer großen weißer Base-Unit, die anderen beiden mit großen, grauen Base-Units) und dann noch 1 DQ8 mit kleiner weißer Base-Unit
die Kopfstation, die 3 Eingangskarten und die Ausgangskarte sind jeweils mit einer + und - Leitung vom Schaltschrank her versorgt.
Sporadisch scheint nun die Spannung abzufallen: Ich habe bei der ersten Eingangskarte von einem 24V-Anschluss (wo sonst Sensoren angeschlossen sind) eine Brücke auf einen Eingang gelegt um den Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen und zähle nun die fallenden Flanken. Innerhalb einer Schicht fiel die Spannung demnach 20mal ab. Selbst wenn die Maschine stillsteht und sich kein Kabel bewegt habe ich das Problem schon beobachtet. 
Die Maschine ist neu. Wir befinden uns noch in der Inbetriebnahme also sollte es eig kein Kabelbruch oder GErätedefekt sein.
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Januar 2018)

Überlast bei zu kleinem Querschnitt?

Es scheint ja wohl nicht die Versorgung der Kopfstation betroffen, sonst hättest Du ja einen Kommunikationsausfall.
Wenn Du die Einbrüche mit einem DI nachvollziehen kannst, fällt die Versorgung wohl unter 15V. Da wirst Du um eine genaue Prüfung der Kabel nicht umhinkommen. Ebenso alle an diesem Strang alle angeschlossenen Sensoren.

Im ertsen Ansatz hätte ich ja die DQ-Baugruppe verdächtig (Schalten auf defekten Aktor) aber wenn ich das richtig lese hast Du mehrere Versorgungsstränge.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Januar 2018)

Bist Du sicher daß das Spannungseinbrüche sind und keine Kommunikationsausfälle? Auch ein Kommunikationsausfall eines Profibus-DP-Slaves oder Profinet-IO-Devices würde fallende Flanken des ständig-1-Eingangs verursachen.
Was für einen Feldbus hast Du - Profinet? Profibus? Welche Kopfbaugruppe hat Deine ET200SP?
Falls Profibus: Busanschlußstecker/Busterminierung/Abschlußwiderstände sind sauber und korrekt ausgeführt?
Gibt es Einträge im Diagnosepuffer der CPU? (Welche CPU?)
Kannst Du die 24V mit einer freien Ader zurück auf einen zentralen DI oder AI der SPS führen?
Wie lange dauern die Einbrüche?
Was passiert während der Einbrüche im Umfeld der ET200, schalten da vielleicht große Verbraucher? Minus/Masse/PE sind dick genug und EMV-gerecht ausgeführt? 

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2018)

An jedem einzelnen Modul der ET200SP können verschiedene Diagnosen aktiviert werden. Da wären z.Bsp. "fehlende Versorgungsspannung", "Kurzschluss nach Masse", "Kurzschluss nach 24V", usw., je nach Art des Moduls verschieden. Was hast du denn für eine Steuerung, Busmaster bzw. IO-Controller? Welche Software wird verwendet?


----------



## xj900mb (15 Januar 2018)

vielen dank für den Input

CPU 314-2PN/DP
ET200Sp IM155-DP HF (Profibus)
Diagnosepuffer muss ich nochmal nachschauen.
große Verbraucher schalten nicht. Der Fehler passierte auch schon im Stillstand.
die Diagnosen "fehlende Versorgungsspannung", "Kurzschluss nach Masse", "Kurzschluss nach 24V" für die Karten sind alle deaktiviert

Ich habe mitlerweile die spannnungsversorgung der sensoren über separate Klemmen mit separatem tRAFO VERDRAHTET; SODASS NUR NOch die Schaltdrähte auf die Et200Sp gehen
trotzdem bleibt der Fehler.


----------



## PN/DP (15 Januar 2018)

Also ich hätte zunächst mal in den Diagnosepuffer der CPU geschaut, weil das in der Regel am wenigsten Aufwand macht. Und wenn da im Diagnosepuffer passende Einträge wegen Stationsausfall/Stationswiederkehr und/oder Peripheriezugriffsfehler vorhanden sind, dann wäre die (aufwendige?) Verdrahtungsänderung der Spannungsversorgung sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig.

Harald


----------

